# Winning Pumpkin Designs (papier mache)



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

This year I held my second annual pumpkin contest on my STOLLOWEEN Facebook page, the contest required participants to submit an illustration or sketch showing the type of pumpkin they would like if chosen. Two winners were selected this year, the first pumpkin was chosen by judges that rated the "creative concept"&#8230;keep in mind the artwork quality was not a factor&#8230;just the creativity of the concept. The second winner was randomly chosen from the remaining entries.

This pumpkin was the most creative concept winner in the 2nd Annual Build Me A Pumpkin contest held on the STOLLOWEEN Facebook page.

Introducing Sir Rip D. Fleshkin designed by Breck Torres and Dustin Obermeyer. Fun concept to turn the stem into arms and hands, during the build I decided to remove one of the fingers because it seemed to work better. Sir Rip also features removable eyeballs which can be displayed during the day and removed at night to allow the light to shine through the eye holes.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

This pumpkin was the random drawing winner in the 2nd Annual Build Me A Pumpkin contest held on the STOLLOWEEN Facebook page.

Introducing Charles McScardeylantern designed by Jasper Anderson. This pumpkin was a very fun build, especially the rotted side which was achieved by soaking blue shop towels in papier mache paste. This pumpkin also features five large black flies I made which can be repositioned or removed if desired.


































You can see more photos of the winning pumpkins at www.torturedpumpkins.com


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I feel like I have been waiting FOREVER to see these, and boy, were they worth the wait! Good GRIEF, you have texturing down to a flippin' science. Just amazing work Scott, they are awesome. Loved the contest, can't wait til next year!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

WOW! Another masterpiece there Stolloween! Very impressive indeed. I am so jealous that I don't have one of those. Nice work.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Fantastic interpretations, Scott. I love seeing how a prop evolves from design to the final product, and it's especially cool to see them made in your style.

I can't wait to get Charles in the mail. I may not have a haunt this year, but at least I have a great prop by one of my favorite haunt artists.:jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

After seeing these, I felt compelled to log on to Facebook through Spooky1's account and "Like" you I'll have to watch for this contest if you hold another one next year.

The details on these pumpkins are exquisite.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone...I'm planning on launching the 3rd contest early in January...I've already designed the contest, something different..no illustrations, next go round the entries will need to think in three dimensions. Stay tuned. 

Also, last years winner was Gourdon Rotsworth...which is posted somewhere in the how-to section here at HF.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Dang diddle-ang dedang dang doe

Nice!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

After awhile, you just run out of adjectives to describe your stuff! So once again, very inspiring! Love seeing these.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Simply amazing!


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

I LOVE the right side of the second pumpkin.
These are amazing!! Great job!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Scott they are amazing.....


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

DAMN ... Mrs' pumpkin didn't win ... oh well ... I guess these are great too!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

It's always great fun to see what new creatures and work you come up with. Very awesome work, but you already knew that.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy crap, I'm floored every single time I see your work. Your texture and detail is just amazing as usual. Great job!!!


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Love it! Now you've intrigued me for next year's contest.


----------

